# أخطاء يقع فيها مصنعوا الدهانات



## Egypt_mahmoud (28 فبراير 2012)

توجد العديد من الأخطاء التى يقع فيها مصنعو الدهانات ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
1- عدم تنظيف المعدات المستخدمة فى الدهانات مثل الخلاطات والفلاتر وماكينات التعبئة 
2- إضافة مواد جديدة دون اختبارها والاعتماد على ورقة مواصفات المنتج فقط
3- إضافة مواد دون معرفة الفائدة منها وتأثير زيادتها أو نقصها فى المنتج
4- إضافة مواد فى غير ترتيبها فى الباتشة مثلا إضافة الأمونيا قبل التيلوز 
5- إضافة مذيبات غير متوافقة مع بعضها البعض 
6- عدم اختبار جودة كل خلطة والاكتفاء بالاختبار الأولى للخلطة الأولى 
7- التقليب الشديد للمادة الرابطة فى الدهانات المائية 
8- وضع مادة التينتينج بعد إضافة الغراء 
9- عدم مراعاة فصول الشتاء والصيف فى التركيبات 
وهذه أمثلة فقط وسأسعد بإضافة الجديد لها منكم


----------



## Lithium ion (29 فبراير 2012)

كلام موضوعي وكتير من الناس بتقع فيه حتي المصنعين الكبار عدا موضوع إضافه مواد دون عرفه الفائده منها يبقي ازاي هيضيفها


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (29 فبراير 2012)

مجرد انو يعرف انها مادة تبع الدهانات يضيفها
مثلا إضافة مادة التراى فينيل فوسفات للدهانات الزيتية على الرغم من انها خاصة بالدهانات المائية


----------



## اصباغ بانوراما (1 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي عنصائح القيمه


----------



## menas88 (25 أبريل 2012)

شو السبب بكون 
لما اتكون ريحة الدهان كتير قويه وبتسبب احمرار العين 
هل من الممكن يكون السبب هو ارتفاع كمية الأمونيا 
" ساعدوني بواجه المشكه بشغلي ومطلوب مني حل سريع للمشكله "


----------



## Lithium ion (26 أبريل 2012)

لو دهان مائي وارد جدا ان يكون مانع العفن لم يضاف او ان كفاءته ليست جيده وبالتالي فالدهان قد تعفن 
لو دهان علي مذيب عضوي قدتكون نسبه التخفيف او نوع المذيب المستخدم


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (2 مايو 2012)

من الممكن زيادة تركيز الامونيا فى الخلطة وفى فصل الصيف تصاعدها بيكون اكتر شوية
ممكن تقلل نسبة الامونيا فى الخلطة وتشوف فيه بعض المصانع بيحطو مواد عطرية ممكن تكون هيا السبب عادة مش ليها لازمة غير الرائحة انها بتدارى على العفن شوية ويقولك علشان تميز عن كل الشركات العادية (وجهة نظر ) وشكرا


----------



## عيدعبدالغنى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

هو فعلا من الامونيا لان رائحتها نفاذه جدا يمكنك استبدالها باي امين ويفضل التراي ايثانول امين ولكنها تبقي الارخص والاكثر تداولا
بالنسبه للجليكول يصلح استخدامه كماده ملدنه وان كان البعض يفضل استخدام ال dop داي اوكتيل فثالات وا بعض الزيوت العطريه الخفيفه


----------



## khsati (23 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس تأكيد الجودة فى احدى مصانع البوهيات. بالنسبة لمشكلتك ممكن يكون سبب الرائحة فى قلة كمية المادة الحافظة المضافة. لكن الامونيا لا تسبب عفن ممكن تكون رائحتها نفاذه، يمكنك أستخدام ال morrad ph بدلا عنها.


----------



## محمودسامى1 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اعرف من حضرتكم تركيبه الجرفياتو؟


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكرام
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## مصطفي منصور (14 ديسمبر 2013)

الأخ السائل لم يفسر أن الرائحه عفن ولو عفن لفسدت الخلطه وخواصها هو يقول رائحه نفاذه تؤثر على العين وقد يكون يستعمل مانع عفونه حاد مثل الفرمالين وبنسبه زائده فالأرجح مراجعة النوع ونسبته


----------



## khalid elnaji (5 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## hopeeghospital (5 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## khalid elnaji (16 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخواني


----------



## aymanaldokh (3 سبتمبر 2014)

معلمومات رائعه


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

أرجو إفادتي بتركيبة معجونة الستوكو جزاكم الله خيىا


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

أرجو إفادتي بتركيبة معجونة الستوكو جزيتم من الله خيرا


----------



## أيهم سلمان (12 سبتمبر 2017)

ماهي مادة التينتيج ارجو الرد جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (27 أكتوبر 2017)

صح كلامك هو يستخدم الفورمالين 
او أضاف مانع عام روسيما مرتين


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (27 أكتوبر 2017)

أيهم سلمان قال:


> ماهي مادة التينتيج ارجو الرد جزاك الله عنا خيرا



الزهرة 
او العجينة الزرقاء 
او المزهر 
Tinting aid


----------

